# The Official Yi Jianlian Draft Day Thread!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

C'mon, I've started my fanclub for like 3 years now, the least you can do is let me have a thread for him on draft day!

Lots of rumors relating to Yi heading into draft day. Which team will he go to?










I don't know what to expect at this point, but I hope he gets traded to a big market team with a good uptempo system. He'd be a nice fit with Golden State or LA Lakers. 

Atlanta wouldn't be too bad for him with all the young guys, but expectations will be off the roof for him if he gets chosen over Holford. Same goes for Boston, since Bill Simmons has pretty much written off Yi as a bust (watch some international ball, Bill). Yi would be happy with Chicago, as Jordan's his idol and he'd be playing extra hard there. Yi does not seem to like Milwaukee so very slim chance that he'll go there.

Lets go Yi, make all the teams that pass out on you regret it!!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Everything out of Milwaukee that I've ever heard says that they will take Yi and force him to play. And by that I mean, if Yi refuses to play, the owner Senator Herb Kohl will contact the Chinese Ambassador and get his government to force him to play in Milwaukee.

But I think they like Brandan Wright more (also horford and conley), to add front court depth behind Bogut and Villanueva.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Draft party with all the fanclub members!

:djparty: 
:mob: :jump:

Yao Mania (founder) | Knicksbiggestfan | Matt85163 | Captain Kool | mvblair | Alibaba | MonkeyBallZJr | 777 | pErSiSt | StraylightRunner | ljt | Jesus_Walks | kisstherim | Johnson1111 | kirk_2003 | DaBigTicketKG21 | Devestata | HT_Flyer | Alibaba | Play-Doh | On Thre3 | gian | mansunz | tattoo | hitokiri315 | PaCeRhOLiC | WTChan | pG_prIDe | Blazer Freak | vi3t_boi11 | stl705 | rynobot | Demiloy | Kunlun | remy23 | Dean The Master | Dee-Zy | Gotham2krazy | Mc.Sweet_XQ | zhaomi | SHEED! | bootstrenf | chn353 | LittleBrother | GuYoM | thatsnotgross | melo4life | Block | Dissonance19 | NyXpun | o.iatlhawksfan | ronna_meade21


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

I'd like Yi to be picked by the Hawks.
So the hawks could trade he and Malvin Williams for the Matirx.
The Hawks gets one top player in the league and don't need to worry about their D no more.
The Sun(My fav) gets a forward they'd always wanted and dont' have pay too much tax.
Finally,my boi Yi could join a team which is able to play for the Champions just in his first season.
Just my own thought,anyway,good luck,Yi.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Atlanta would be a horrible fit for Yi, they are loaded with Fs with no real C.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, YM's Yi Jianlian has already made to 51 memeber? :biggrin:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

raise the roof


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think Atlanta is a good spot for Yi. He and Williams can play the 4-5, and whatever SF they don't trade away for a PG can fill out that front line. In the new NBA YI could be a decent center......Until he faces Oden


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I think Atlanta is a good spot for Yi. He and Williams can play the 4-5, and whatever SF they don't trade away for a PG can fill out that front line. In the new NBA YI could be a decent center......*Until he faces Oden*


That would make for some interesting Sonics - Hawks games


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> That would make for some interesting Sonics - Hawks games




That's not funny or nice. :azdaja:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

If Yi gets drafted by the Hawks, im' gonna cry. I think they have like 3 national broadcasts next year.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey when you hear about the money, and his upside, I can't blamed them for being intriuged, but I rather have Horford.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> I'd like Yi to be picked by the Hawks.
> So the hawks could trade he and Malvin Williams for the Matirx.
> The Hawks gets one top player in the league and don't need to worry about their D no more.
> The Sun(My fav) gets a forward they'd always wanted and dont' have pay too much tax.
> ...



I love this scenario, but it would have to happend by the letter because I don't know how much I would like Yi on the Hawks, unless they get a decent PG, then they would instantly contend in the east.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Draft party with all the fanclub members!
> 
> :djparty:
> :mob: :jump:
> ...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

The worst part about the Hawks maybe picking him, if he doesn't pan out, Billy will get the blame, when it's obviously not his fault. He's eventually gonna get fired, I feel bad for him, honestly.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> The worst part about the Hawks maybe picking him, if he doesn't pan out, Billy will get the blame, when it's obviously not his fault. He's eventually gonna get fired, I feel bad for him, honestly.


Why would they fire him if they can use him as a marionette for the public ?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

croco said:


> Why would they fire him if they can use him as a marionette for the public ?


they'll fire him, and make him look like a bad guy, and hire some other GM, to blame for their mistakes. If i was kiki, I stay away!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> they'll fire him, and make him look like a bad guy, and hire some other GM, to blame for their mistakes. If i was kiki, I stay away!


Billy Knight is already regarded as a terrible GM, there don't need to worsen his image any further. Now that everyone knows the intricate owner situation, nobody will put the blame only on him if he will be a bust. If they wanted to fire him, they would have done it earlier.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

croco said:


> Billy Knight is already regarded as a terrible GM, there don't need to worsen his image any further. Now that everyone knows the intricate owner situation, nobody will put the blame only on him if he will be a bust. If they wanted to fire him, they would have done it earlier.



they can't because of the ownership situation, I think. Anyways it's not the whole ownership groups, it just two dopes, and Belkin if you want to include him.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

They just showed all of the probable lottery picks standing around at the draft on Sportscenter... Yi looked taller than Oden. They were standing next to each other.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

woah, that's cool. Yi is a legit 7 footer, maybe even 7'1"?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> woah, that's cool. Yi is a legit 7 footer, maybe even 7'1"?


Oden measured 6'11 1/2" in socks, I believe. So right around the 7 foot mark seems like a good estimate.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> The worst part about the Hawks maybe picking him, if he doesn't pan out, Billy will get the blame, when it's obviously not his fault. He's eventually gonna get fired, I feel bad for him, honestly.


Sorry but that would be the best thing that happens to the Hawks. Billy Knight fired and a new ownership.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I think Yi's representation is just horrible. If Milwaukee do pick him, they better not block anything or cause any grief. If they do cause grief it will just slow down any floodgate that is going to open up for Chinese players in the future.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

If I were Milwaukee I'd draft him out of spite.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

If Milwaukee drafts Yi, they're basically saying fu to the Athletics in China. It's been stated, that Yi Will Not play for Milwaukee. They must like causing controversy and are probably going to blame it on Yi and China for ruining future Chinese prospects. 

PASS DAMNIT.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

**** you bucks


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow... I don't mind Milwaukee as a team and all, but YJL does not belong there... I just can NOT picture him in a Bucks uniform right now.

Really dunno what to say right now, not quite ready to welcome him yet...


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Del Harris betrayed CNT


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> The Bucks, who have watched Yi over the last four years during the course of his development, are taking a gamble that Yi won't do what Fran Vazquez did.
> 
> Vazquez, the Magic's top draft pick in 2005 and 11th overall, was expected to make an immediate impact but surprised the club after the draft by choosing to remain in Europe.


I'm still in a bit of shock right now. I just can't picture Yi in Milwaukee. Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Home of the Milwaukee Brewers. This is the extreme of adapting to American culture... 

As a team, though, Milwaukee ain't 1/2 bad. Redd, Bogut, CharlieV... they could make the playoffs in the East next year.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

haha Stern looks pissed aswell! Yi should go play in Europe.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Where is Yi gonna play in Milwalkee? Didn't they extend Bogut and CV? They also have another foreign F in Ersan. Dumb pick!!! Yi needs to ring up Steve Francis and Kobe on pionters on getting out!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I can just imagine all of China asking "wtf is a Buck?" right now


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Milwaukee needs a SF. Seattle will give them Green. Green for Yi. That works, right? We'll give them Green. They can have Green. Presti?


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Huh? Seatle chose Green over Yi by having Boston select Green.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

What a nightmare!:azdaja:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LeroyJames said:


> Huh? Seatle chose Green over Yi by having Boston select Green.


I think Chan was being sarcastic.

Stupid Seattle... Yi would've been great there with Durant. Sigh...


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Sun Yue a Laker! poor Yi


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

LeroyJames said:


> Sun Yue a Laker! poor Yi


Yi should've hired SUn's agent...good job faegan, he shoud've let YI work out with milwaukee and just tell him to bomb the workout


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

All we can do is pray he's involved in the S+T of Rashard Lewis. Bucks need a SF, it makes sense.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I think Chan was being sarcastic.
> 
> Stupid Seattle... Yi would've been great there with Durant. Sigh...


I am very aware that Seattle passed on Yi to take Green. It's not too late to fix that mistake.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I dont expect Yi to end up with the Bucks.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...H8Bai8vLYF?slug=ap-bucks-yi&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Disregarding his desire to play in a city with a heavy Asian influence -- there are only about 27,500 Asian Americans in Milwaukee -- the Bucks picked the 6-foot-11 forward to become the fourth Chinese player to make the NBA.
> 
> The question is whether he'll ever wear a Bucks uniform.
> 
> ...





> In 2004, Harris' father, Del Harris, coached the National Team of China and watched Yi develop.
> 
> "When my father was coaching him on the Chinese national team, they thought he was going to be a small forward," the younger Harris said. "Now his body has grown. He's 238 pounds, he's a legitimate power forward that not only can score, but can really shoot the ball outside."
> 
> ...


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Since Larry Harris got all his scouting from his dad Del who works for the Mavs. Cuban should raise hell and get the pick voided!!:azdaja: :worthy: :lol:


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

I hope Yi not only plays for the bucks, but works out well for em


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Man, look at those eyes...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yao Mania, are you gay for Yi Jianlian?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man, poor guy. Milwaukee... We're talking about Milwaukee here.

My predicition is he's not going to end up being a Buck. I hope everything works out for Yi.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Chan said:


> Yao Mania, are you gay for Yi Jianlian?


Yah, I do have a bit of a man crush on him....

what I meant was look at those eyes, he looks like he's ready to kill someone.

I don't know if I should start accepting Yi as a Milwaukee Buck yet. I'll wait 'til he actually wears the uniform...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

PARTY! 

Yi has a shot at scoring 10 a game next season, let's hope he makes it!


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

> What do you think of the Bucks first round pick?
> Love it! 48%
> Dislike it. 20%
> Like it. 14%
> ...


It seems that the bucks fans felt OK with this,but I still cant believe it.If Yi refuses to play for'em,they are gonna send him home.Am I right that the Bucks are FORCING Yi to play for'em?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Latest reaction from Yi:



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - China's Yi Jianlian, the first overseas player taken in the 2007 NBA Draft, said he was surprised at being selected with the sixth pick by the Milwaukee Bucks on Thursday.
> 
> An athletic power forward who averaged 24.9 points a game for Guandong in the China Basketball Association, Yi had not worked out for the Bucks.
> 
> ...


So I guess that's it. Its Yi in green.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

> Yi's handlers did everything they could to keep him away from Milwaukee. The Bucks were not permitted to attend any of Yi's workouts and GM Larry Harris did not travel to China to see Yi play in person. According to league sources, Yi's representatives will ask the Bucks to trade Yi on Friday.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_mannix/06/29/draft.rehash/1.html
Let the games begin:yay:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yah, I do have a bit of a man crush on him....
> 
> what I meant was look at those eyes, he looks like he's ready to kill someone.
> 
> I don't know if I should start accepting Yi as a Milwaukee Buck yet. I'll wait 'til he actually wears the uniform...


It's okay. I'm almost gay for Mariano Rivera.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Soooo, what's wrong with Yi going to Milwaukee?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Soooo, what's wrong with Yi going to Milwaukee?


What I dont get either.. can someone explain this?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Soooo, what's wrong with Yi going to Milwaukee?


There is only 27 Chinese people in Milwaukee.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Chan said:


> There is only 27 Chinese people in Milwaukee.


oh I get that, although I think two of them just had a baby so they're 28 now.. I just dont get why thats something to cry about


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Auggie said:


> oh I get that, although I think two of them just had a baby so they're 28 now.. I just dont get why thats something to cry about


Yi makes a cultural impact. If he is in a place where he cannot be seen, then his impact will be drastically reduced. His appeal to the local Chinese fanbase will be lost, because there is no local Chinese fanbase to appeal to.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Chan said:


> Yi makes a cultural impact. If he is in a place where he cannot be seen, then his impact will be drastically reduced. His appeal to the local Chinese fanbase will be lost, because there is no local Chinese fanbase to appeal to.


Why does he only have to appeal to Chinese fans? the NBA has become pretty global by now.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

The Chinese impact Yi plans to make from a marketing standpoint doesn't have to do with the 100,000 or whatever Chinese civilians in whatever state he's in. It's the over 1 billion people in China.

Yi should *Masked cursing. - lw32* and play. He has more questions about him and thus bust potential than any of the other lottery pick selections, and he should be grateful that someone selected him so high.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He should play, because the truth is Milwaukee games will be aired in China, even if they are not aired here in the States. If he becomes an all-star and the Bucks improve, he will be on TV a lot too. Is he even better than Charlie V?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Why does he only have to appeal to Chinese fans? the NBA has become pretty global by now.


He doesn't. But from a cultural standpoint, playing in front of your own is better than playing in front of others. This is especially true with foreigners who do not have an NBA city to call their hometown.

The reason we want Yi to play in front of a large Chinese population is the same reason we want hometown kids.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

BengalDuck said:


> The Chinese impact Yi plans to make from a marketing standpoint doesn't have to do with the 100,000 or whatever Chinese civilians in whatever state he's in. It's the over 1 billion people in China.
> 
> Yi should stfu and play. He has more questions about him and thus bust potential than any of the other lottery pick selections, and he should be grateful that someone selected him so high.


Yi hasn't said anything.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Chan said:


> He doesn't. But from a cultural standpoint, playing in front of your own is better than playing in front of others. This is especially true with foreigners who do not have an NBA city to call their hometown.
> 
> The reason we want Yi to play in front of a large Chinese population is the same reason we want hometown kids.


Well he should have stayed in the CBA.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

BengalDuck said:


> The Chinese impact Yi plans to make from a marketing standpoint doesn't have to do with the 100,000 or whatever Chinese civilians in whatever state he's in. It's the over 1 billion people in China.
> 
> Yi should *Masked cursing. - lw32* and play. He has more questions about him and thus bust potential than any of the other lottery pick selections, and he should be grateful that someone selected him so high.


sit down and listen. You don't know anything about Yi. Yi is under control of Chinese Athletics and has absolutely no say in what happens. Why the hell are you blaming Yi when it's CLEAR AS *Masked cursing. - lw32* DAY the officials and his agent are the ones manipulating the situation. He couldn't even get out of china without their permission and now u want HIM? to *Masked cursing. - lw32*? 

make a sensible post and *Not needed. - lw32*


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Of course the Bucks took Yi. Milwaukee doesn't make a lot of money being in a small market. With the signing of Yi, Milwaukee just sold 5 million jerseys in China. If Yi is a star, Milwaukee gets in early on the developing Chinese market. Sadly, this pick wasn't made for basketball, it was made for $$$. If Yi is a bust, they'll get neither. 

And there's still a chance they'll trade him. There's most likely several teams willing to part with something. Again, the $$$ value is more than the basketball value of this guy. 

His handlers want him in a bigger market, because they want to expand into the US market and Milwaukee doesn't give them that. 

As a Bucks fan, I'm just hoping that someone's willing to part with something good in exchange for Yi. I wonder if Yi could be part of a trade for Marion...


----------



## Moto (Jan 11, 2003)

It is funny how things work themselves out. The more logical selection here would be Brandin Wright. And if the Bucks took wright the Bobcat can still take Yi and trade it to the Warriors.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It isn't just about the market for china issue, Yi won't be getting much burn in milwaukee, they already have CV and Bogut, which means Yi will only get a few minutes a game, he doesn't need to be the next darko. Bucks HAVE to trade him, trade him to a team that actually needs a PF, like Rockets! Or a team that will actually use him like GS or Phx!!! Hell even on the raps he would get more PT. Mil needs a PG, I would gladly send Ford for Yi


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

double post


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Well he should have stayed in the CBA.


Lol.


----------



## tsherkin (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm curious as to what kind of crack the Bucks were smoking, since it was obvious that this was not a rational decision.

Why would you ever go out and draft a player who's camp made it ABUNDANTLY clear that he had no interest in your team... especially when there were other players who actually matched your team needs and had significant potential available on the board?

This was one of the dumbest moves all night by any GM.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

tsherkin said:


> I'm curious as to what kind of crack the Bucks were smoking, since it was obvious that this was not a rational decision.
> 
> Why would you ever go out and draft a player who's camp made it ABUNDANTLY clear that he had no interest in your team... especially when there were other players who actually matched your team needs and had significant potential available on the board?
> 
> This was one of the dumbest moves all night by any GM.


Not really, from a financial standpoint. You get a guy who already has a massive fanbase, make your team relevant, sell jerseys... all before he's even stepped on the court. Then you either hold on to him and milk the guy for all the cash he's gonna get you, or you trade him. Either way, your name is out there.

I don't think Yi will start, though. It's a bad move for basketball.


----------



## tsherkin (Nov 2, 2004)

Chan said:


> Not really, from a financial standpoint. You get a guy who already has a massive fanbase, make your team relevant, sell jerseys... all before he's even stepped on the court. Then you either hold on to him and milk the guy for all the cash he's gonna get you, or you trade him. Either way, your name is out there.
> 
> I don't think Yi will start, though. It's a bad move for basketball.



I don't think it makes them relevant at all; this feels like it's gonna go down like Steve Francis in Vancouver.

That did nothing to help the Grizzlies, they eventually moved cities. I don't propose to say the same will happen to the Bucks but I think that you're manufacturing reasons to justify the pick. 

He didn't work out for the Bucks, explicitly denying them workouts. His camp has made it clear that he doesn't want to goto Milwaukee. If anything, it seems like a BPA reach or something.

If he does force a trade, the Bucks will look very stupid, since they had all the signs beforehand.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

tsherkin said:


> I don't think it makes them relevant at all; this feels like it's gonna go down like Steve Francis in Vancouver.
> 
> That did nothing to help the Grizzlies, they eventually moved cities. I don't propose to say the same will happen to the Bucks but I think that you're manufacturing reasons to justify the pick.
> 
> ...


Yi will never, ever force a trade. Chinese people don't force trades. It's a cultural thing. You don't bite the hand that feeds you, so you never force their hand.

If a trade doesn't happen, Yi will play for the Bucks. No hold outs, no refusing to play.

Also, Yi has a much bigger fanbase than Steve Francis.


----------



## tsherkin (Nov 2, 2004)

Chan said:


> Yi will never, ever force a trade. Chinese people don't force trades. It's a cultural thing. You don't bite the hand that feeds you, so you never force their hand.


That doesn't seem to mesh with prevailing news reports. 



> Also, Yi has a much bigger fanbase than Steve Francis.


I see the relevance here but I don't see it affecting what Yi's camp is doing. 

IIRC, his agent is Dan Fegan, which is about the worst news the Bucks could possibly imagine because Fegan is one of the bigger agents in the league.

The only way it could get worse is if Leon Rose, David Falk or Arn Tellem had signed Yi. 

This is bad ju-ju for the Bucks because that means that Yi's camp has a lot more leverage than most realize.

EDIT - Forgot to mention, SportsIllustrated.com reported this:

"According to league sources, Yi's representatives will ask the Bucks to trade Yi on Friday."

From: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_mannix/06/29/draft.rehash/1.html 

That was posted yesterday, I believe, at about 2am and updated around 3. That means we should be hearing about a trade request/demand type thing within a week or two.

(If it's true, obviously)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

tsherkin said:


> That doesn't seem to mesh with prevailing news reports.


News are saying they're requesting a trade. Not forcing, not holding out.



> I see the relevance here but I don't see it affecting what Yi's camp is doing.
> 
> IIRC, his agent is Dan Fegan, which is about the worst news the Bucks could possibly imagine because Fegan is one of the bigger agents in the league.
> 
> ...


I expect a request, but not a demand. He's not going to hold out. His handlers know they're on the edge here. They're not going to go overboard.


----------



## tsherkin (Nov 2, 2004)

Chan said:


> News are saying they're requesting a trade. Not forcing, not holding out.


That's a fine distinction, really, and all that really matters is that they want out. That might eventually morph into a demand if the Bucks don't comply, which means it's just the polite prologue.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

tsherkin said:


> That's a fine distinction, really, and all that really matters is that they want out. That might eventually morph into a demand if the Bucks don't comply, which means it's just the polite prologue.


It's specualation that they will demand a trade. I'm speculating that they won't.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The situation's getting worse by the minute. Yi won't answer questions, Yi's camp are not returning calls, and Milwaukee's still persistent in trying to arrange a meeting. 

This is gonna get ugly...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You'd think Milwaukee would get sick of this **** already.


----------

